# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Places to run stairs or steps in OKC

## chuck johnson

Does anyone know a stadium or other publicly accessible spots that have outdoor stairs/step to run? I know some schools allow use of tennis courts outside of school hours for the taxpaying public. Ideally, a stadium in OKC (not OU) would be best. I would call around, but I'm hoping someone here just might know. I do not want to run in an emergency stairwell. Thanks in advance.

----------


## catch22

Not the exact same but the stairs at the capitol building are pretty tall and uniform?

----------


## chuck johnson

I'm not self conscious at all about running them, but I don't think security would cotton to me doing it on a regular basis. I work nearby so maybe I'll try to sneak in a run or two. Thanks!

----------


## Achilleslastand

We used to go run the track and run sprints up the stairs at del city high school. It wasnt very big as far as distance goes i think somewhere around 25 strides if you chose the longest path up.

----------


## RodH

A couple of years ago the stadium at Northeast Academy (30th & N. Kelly) was accessible.  You might check there if it is convenient for you.  I believe that the stadium is actually owned by the city parks department.

----------


## CaptDave

Try Wantland Stadium at UCO. I ran the stairs there several times and it seemed to be open nearly every afternoon.

----------


## Pete

Putnam City Stadium is open most days.

----------


## Bellaboo

The old Yukon high school is open to the public for stairs or the track....it's on Garth Brooks and Yukon Ave.

----------


## 1972ford

I think they have some of the capitol stairs blocked still for fear of falling pieces.  Try asking security at Devon that should be plenty of stairs worse they can say is no.

----------


## catch22

> I think they have some of the capitol stairs blocked still for fear of falling pieces.  Try asking security at Devon that should be plenty of stairs worse they can say is no.


I'm beginning to wonder what illegal substances you take in the back of that 1972 ford....

----------


## BoulderSooner

OU football stadium is open every day

----------


## Martin

while that's a great place to run steps, i think that the op indicated that he doesn't want to travel all the way to norman. -M

----------


## metro

Pretty much anywhere with stairs?

----------


## Bellaboo

> I'm beginning to wonder what illegal substances you take in the back of that 1972 ford....


This......LOL

----------


## HewenttoJared

The dam at Lake Arcadia is perfect IMO. Not sure about location relative to you.

----------


## bradh

I've been looking for a lighted track in NW OKC to run at night.  PC North keeps theirs locked

----------


## shawnw

Why hasn't anybody suggested the Walnut St bridge?  Not enough stairs?

----------


## dankrutka

I used to jog over to Devon and run up their parking garage stairs.

----------


## Pete

> I've been looking for a lighted track in NW OKC to run at night.  PC North keeps theirs locked


How about the Chesapeake campus?

There are actually two tracks, one on either side of Western.

----------

